# Question about waders



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Why do people wear waders when they yak fish? I would think, if you fall in the water with it, it will make you sink. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

This time of year, we wear them to stay dry and a little warmer. Most wear neoprenes or the breathables with a belt. The belt is to prevent water getting in and we ALWAYS wear a PFD so sinking is not an issue. As the air and water warm up, its back to swimsuit and a PFD.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

The neoprenes will also help you float.
On a sit on top kayak you will get waves that will spash you and there can be paddle drip. They (waders) are worn just to keep you dry.


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

I have the breathable kind. They are just to keep you dry. Your PFD will keep the water out mostly. Keep that on and your draw string sinched and I don't think you need a belt. This summer I am going to do some dumps just to see what happens.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Sea salt*

I think people get the impression they'll sink after they have taken a spill in the surf, the waders fill up and on land it feels like you're carrying around lots of extra weight. But in the water the water on the inside of the waders should have the same bouancy as the water outside, so with a PFD on you definitely won't sink. I wear my waders around the lakes and calmer waters, but I don't recommend wearing them if trying to yak in the ocean surf. If you do tip or fall off the yak they are extremely cumbersome to swim in, even with a PFD.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

It is the old loose rubberand canvas waders that used to drown folks. I have the breathable also (stocking foot) and can swim in them.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

a good way to see what your waders do when they fill up w/ water is to jump in a swimming pool with them on. of course, you might not want to do it alone or without some kind of float  

ryan


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

I've seen lots of people using chest waders with a splash top in a yak in the surf and they worked just fine with a belt and PFD cinched up tight. I use a farmer john wetsuit with splash pants and a splash top when it's cold. I'm going to try wading pants with a dry top to see if it's really waterproof. If so, I may switch to that. To each his own. I can't wait for the shorts only days that are coming!


----------

